# Elektronikas pamati >  Maketplate

## Rolis

Man tads lūgums vai kāds neverētu man pastāstīt kautko par maketplatēm - kā lodē celiņus, (ar ko lodē) utt..

----------


## Raimonds1

Lodē ar lodalvu ar svinu vai bez. Maketēt var arī apalvojot pāris vadus un piestiprinot pie plates un taisot ""gaisa shēmas"". Jāievēro elektrodrošība un pirmajiem maketiem būtu jādarbojas no zema sprieguma.

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2020

----------


## Athlons

celiņu uz maketplatēm veido ar no detaļām nokniebtajām kājelēm... čakars, bet sanāk smuki...

----------


## karloslv

es diezgan daudz izmantoju maketplates, kurām ir jau savienoti celiņi - vai nu visas rindas garumā, vai nu pa 3 punktiem rindā. tā ir daudz ērtāk plānot detaļu izvietojumu. savienojumus, kur vajag, taisu ar vadiem pa augšu. sanāk pārskatāmi un savienojumus var saprast, arī skatoties uz plati tikai no augšas.

----------


## Rolis

Kā ar tām nokniebtajām kājelēm - viņas kausē platē? Un kā lodē komponentes, urbj caurumu blakām tām kājelēm un lodē klāt?

----------


## Velko

Nekādus papildus caurumus neubj. Tipiskā maketplatē jau tāpat caurumu pietiek - ik pa 2.54 mm. 

Detaļas vienkārši liek maketenē (no puses, kurā nav vara) un "pieķer" otrā pusē ar lodalvu. Garākās (rezistoru, piemēram) kājas var locīt nepieciešamajā virzienā (tas gan sagādā problēmas vēlāk, kad vajag plati izjaukt), taču labāk nokniebt un pēc tam atsevišķi izmantot savienošanai.

Nokniebtās kājas var izmantot visādi, bet parasti no tām veido celiņus starp nepieciešamajiem punktiem (maketenes pusē, kurā ir varš), pielodējot sākumu, beigas, ja nepieciešams arī kautkur vidū. Var arī veidot "tiltus" otrā pusē, bet man šim nolūkam labāk patīk izmantot vadus (no izdīrāta CAT5 (datortīkla kabeļa), piemēram).

Katrā gadījumā atceries, ka maketplate ir tikai tāds testa risinājums. Paliekošai konstrukcijai tāpat nāksies veidot normālu PCB.

----------


## Epis

ko tur daudz runāt, labāk ielikt pāris bildes kur redzams kā ko parasti taisa un dara un miers  ::  

Rekā es daru (vecā stepper draivera H tilta bilde un ekspreiments) 



Un šitas jau ir ADVANCētais līmenis  ::

----------


## Girts

> ko tur daudz runāt, labāk ielikt pāris bildes kur redzams kā ko parasti taisa un dara un miers 
> 
> Rekā es daru (vecā stepper draivera H tilta bilde un ekspreiments)


 Savu cūkrakumu uz maket plates jau nu varēji nelikt  nevienam tas neiteresē  plus vel ietaupītu Elfas.lv  serverspace.šitādu sviestu es pat nevēju 12.gadu vecuma dabūt gatavu- sencis vienkarši nosistu par tadu lodējumu un darba kulturas līmeni.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu nezinu, bildi palielināju, ieskatam normāli.

Protams, nav nekāds rūpnīcas lodējums.

----------


## Epis

> Savu cūkrakumu uz maket plates jau nu varēji nelikt nevienam tas neiteresē plus vel ietaupītu Elfas.lv serverspace


 Davai parādi kā pats lodē uz maketplatēm ???  ja nevari neko parādīt tad nedirsies !!   ::  

Ja uzmanīgāk paskatītos tad redzētu ka bildes stāv uz inbox servera tākā nav ko te dirsties   ::

----------


## chgnz

es piemeeram tda7293 salodeju shadi  -[attachment=1:1l0hngnd]untitled.JPG[/attachment:1l0hngnd] [attachment=0:1l0hngnd]untitled2.JPG[/attachment:1l0hngnd]

----------


## karloslv

Epi, Tu nu tiešām varēji paklusēt. 

Kā jau teicu, izmantoju maketplates ar punktu grupām. Es nesaprotu te valdošo uzskatu, ka maketplate ir zemākas kvalitātes izpildījums un ka "vēlāk noteikti jātaisa PCB". Manas konstrukcijas parasti ir vienreizējas, kā nu tajā mirklī nepieciešams, un sērijveidā tās neražoju. Uztaisu uz maketplates, kur vēl var veikt dažādas izmaiņas, piedzenu shēmu, un - gatavs. Priekš kam tērēt laiku to pārtaisot uz kodināto plati? Labi, ir gadījumi, kad tas ir svarīgi celiņu izvietojuma dēļ - strādājot ar lielas strāvas un frekvences impulsiem (DC/DC pārveidotāji, motoru draiveri) vai radiosignāliem, bet pārējos gadījumos nu nav vērts tērēt savu laiku kodinot tekstolītu.

Piemērs - strāvas sensors (strāva 0-20A, izejā 0-5V, zeme, protams, kopīga, sensors ir "high side").

----------


## Vikings

Epi, atvaino, bet tā plate tiešām izskatās drausmīga pēc kultūras un nepārskatāma pēc shēmas. Arī tie vadiņi viegli noraujami. 
Lūk, mans stils maketēšanā. Man nepatīk plates kurās jau ir savienoti punkti kopā, parasti ņemu plates kur punkti ir atsevišķi un ar lodāmuru kuram temperatūra zemāka kā parasti lodēju punktus kopā tā veidojot celiņus. Pēc tā veidotas plates nepieciešamības gadijumā vieglāk veidot gatavo PCB.

----------


## Epis

Man jau lodāmurs 15W lētais ar to grūti tādus platus ceļus veidot, jo tas process notiek ļoti lēnu (dēļ mazās jaudas) tādēļ vieglāk,ātrāk ir izmantot detaļu kājas kā gaisa vadus un lieta darīta  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu sliktam dejotājam jau paši ziniat, kas maisa  ::   ::   ::   A kas liedz kaut par pāris latiem nopirkt 40W lodamuru?

----------


## dmd

visa nauda "pašās krutākajās, kas ir" fpegās iztērēta  ::

----------


## Epis

> visa nauda "pašās krutākajās, kas ir" fpegās iztērēta


 Tieši tā !
 ar 15W šitās SMD detaļas var labi salodēt, vispār jau ir bījušas situācijas ka prasās pēc lielakas jaudas lodāmura lodējot kādus resnākus vadus un kontaktus kautkad jau būs jāiepērk.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, nečakarējies, nopērc normālu lodāmuru ar termoregulāciju un maināmiem uzgaļiem un priecājies. Varēsi gan resnus vadus lodēt, gan smalkas mikrenes.
Šitas arī nav zemē metams:
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... 73b72d3a99

----------


## jeecha

Kaareiz shaadu es lietoju paaris gadus jau.

Mani noveerijumi:
- roktura termoizolaacija vareeja buut nedaudz labaaka;
- uzgalja nomainja vareeja buut eertaaka, tiesa peec nelielas pieshaushanaas arii karstam var iemaniities aatri nomainiit uzgali;
+ cenas zinjaa labaakais variants tam ko var nopirkt uz vietas Latvijaa;
+ dazhaadi uzgalji maksaa tieshaam kapeikas un ir dabonami uz vietas (nav piemeeram zheel nedaudz uzasinaat uzgali taadeejaadi paaatrinot vinja nolietoshanos).

Diskusijaa kaadeelj lodeeshanas stacija ar termoregulaaciju ir labaaka par 3Ls lodaamuru nav jeegas ielaisties - kas kaadreiz lietojis pirmo, otro diez vai kaadreiz rokaa gribees njemt.

Protams veel noderiigaaka vareetu buut shaada ieriice apvienota ar karstaa gaisa staciju (ja lodee daudz SMD detaljas), bet uz vietas pie mums taadas par sviestmaizi iisti neviens nepaardod... eBay gan var taadas atrast par ljoti sapraatiigaam naudinjaam.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja sheema ir zinaama , atstraadaata, tad tas treknais lodeeejums ar sapludinaatiem punktiem ir labs. Bet ja vajag ko pamainiit, paeksperimenteet, tad tas viss tak atkal un atkal jaakkausee valjaa.  Tad atkal gaisa sheema ar tieviem vadiem ir labaaka.

----------


## Vikings

Nav tik traki. Shēma 80% parasti ir izdomāta iepriekš un izveidot kādus uzlabojumus arī pēc tam nav tik traki. It īpaši ja jāpiavieno kāds 0805 izmēra R vai C, kuru viegli var iebakstīt starp diviem alvas celiņiem.

----------


## Epis

Ar to iepriekšējo izdomāšanu ir tā kā ir, pagājšnedēļ veselu nedēļu lodēju savu fpga programmeri nācās kādas 4-5 reizes pārlodēt to galveno čipu (no sākuma kā idiots meģināju MC74HC4316 (man galvenais lai HC serija) un pieleca ka no MUX nekāds buferis nesanāks, tad ķēros klāt nākošajam HC, kas pie rokas bīj SN74HC573 D tipa Latch domāju ka šitas kā buferis strādās, bet arī nekā signāls cauri kā neiet tā neiet, nolodēju un izlodēju no citas shēmas ārā beidzot īsto 74Hc244, bet notika stūlbākais kas varēja notikt, kad salodēju itkā iedomāto 74Hc244 izrādās ka tas neiet, mēru, mēru un tad skatos ble tas ir tas pats vecais sn74hc573, abi čipi pēc izmēriem, izskata līdzīgi un sanāk ka pielodēju atkal to pašu sūdu kuru nolodēju un atkal viss jāsāk lodēt no jauna, un visi vadi šajā lodēšanā mainījās vietām praktiski visu laiku, tākā gaisa vadi man ir viss labākais variants kā kautkādu šaubīgu nezināmu shēmu lodēt, 
Jo  var ātri visu izjaukt,nolodēt un pārlodēt  :: . bet vispār jau to kļūdu ir šausmīgi daudz kādas 10-20 reizes vadi grizi bīj pielodēti, jo tas programmeris ir 2 daļīgs 1 daļa porta kontakts ar buferi un otra daļa konektora pāreja, tā lai varētu iespraust savējā Jtga nestandarta kontaktā un tad tur tos vadus tajā pārejā jaucu tā kā maz neliekās.

Šitas vēl bīj sīkums, domāju ka nav vērts stāstīt kā es lodēju Opampus   ::

----------


## zzz

> Šitas vēl bīj sīkums, domāju ka nav vērts stāstīt kā es lodēju Opampus


 
Nu nee, buutu gan veerts!  ::  Shitam ir veeraa njemama didaktiskaa veertiiba (nemaz nerunaajot par izklaideejosho).

----------


## jeecha

Prototipeeshanas kljuudu skaitu var samazinaat ruupiigaak pieejot plaanoshanai un dizainam. Paarfraazeejot teicienu - "desmit reizes padomaa, vienu reizi pielodee".

Starp citu plashu dizaineeshanaa neliels ieteikums - NEKAD nepaljaujies uz sveshu CAD komponenshu biblioteeku un pinu savietojamiibu aizvietojot detaljas. Es personiigi paarsvaraa detaljaam ko lietoju saziimeju savas biblioteekas, ruupiigi paarbaudot peec datasheetiem gan izvadu izvietojumu gan fiziski izmeerus... kaadreiz ir bijusi slikta pieredze ar kljuudaam gatavajaas biblioteekaas un taadeelj ja arii lietoju sveshu biblioteeku taapat paarbaudu vai vinja ir pareiza.

Veel viens ieteikums par darbavietas kultuuru - ljoti paliidz ja visas detaljas ir smuki sakaartotas un darba vietaa nemetaajas apkaart detaljas, vadu gali utml... un shaada kaartiiba tiek nodroshinaata visu lodeeshanas laiku. Atshkjiriibaa no "Radoshaa haosa" tas paliidzees nesajaukt detaljas, aatri atrast vajadziigo un vispaar paaatrinaat visu lodeeshanas procesu.

----------


## Kulaks

Nu ko uzcelšu mironi. Tātad šodien pamēģināju pirmo reizi salodēt ko uz maketplates. Iepriekš biju lodē'jis tikai uz PCB, kas bija ļoti terapētiska un interesanta procesija. Diemžēl par maketplašu lodēšanu to nevar teikt. Tie gaisa vadi, ar nokniebtajiem vadiņiem, atvainotiet par izteicienu, izskatās vienkārši kā no vienas vietas izvilkti. Mēģināju taisīt celiņus... Man ir tā maketplate ar trijiem rindā savienotajiem puktiem. Tajā vietā kur ir tas vara (vai kas tas pa materiālu) celiņš ar tiem trim punktiņiem, viss lodējas super klāt, bet kā mēģinu šos celiņus salodēt kopā (veidojot celiņus), tad viņi vienkārši neiet kopā. Jo tas materiāls,  kas ir starp celiņiem, "atgrūž" alvu , rezultātā nav iespējams veidot celiņus, jo var pielodēt ko tikai pie pašiem punktiņiem. varbūt es ko nepareizi daru?? Varbūt vajag kādu smēri lai varētu veidot celiņus?? ir arī tāda maketplate kur nav savienoti punktiņi, un tur ir tikai tas materiāls, pie kura alva nelīp, kā tad pie tāda ko pielodēt.

PS bilde lai saprastu par ko runāju

----------


## bbarda

Alvas sūklīti nav kāds mēģinājis?Laba lieta.

----------


## Slowmo

Jāliek lielāka alvas "pļacka" starp diviem kontaktiem, lai vienlaicīgi abiem tiek. Tad, noņemot lodāmuru, alvas savienojums paliks.

----------


## Delfins

maksimums, ko ar šitādiem darīt ir multivibratori, neko citu es vairāk nelodētu, vai kādu switch/etc mazās shēmas.

----------


## Kulaks

Nu a uz kā tad lodēt.? Priekš katra sīkuma taisīt PCB nav prāta darbs. Arī tajās maketplatēs aiziet daudz alvas.

----------


## Delfins

nu es tač rakstu - mazas shēmas multivibratora līmenī.
anyway, ja grib visu pa smuko, tad PCB vēlams ar normālu layout, bez vadiem ar ligzdām un caurumiem montāžai. kā saka uztais vienreiz, ielodē, pieskrūvē un aizmirsti. tādu iekārtu labot ir daudz reiz patīkamāk.

protams, ja grib baigi kustomizēt...

----------

